# Need an opinion - tummy too low? *pics*



## I_AM_LIVID

The first picture was taken during my first singleton pregnancy at 22 weeks, 3 days, while the second was taken last week during my twin pregnancy at 14 weeks, 1 day.

I need your very honest opinion: Is my stomach growing abnormally low? During my last pregnancy, people always told me my stomach was growing very low, an idea that I brushed off and excused with the fact that I´m elongated at the midriff. After I went into an unexplained premature labour at 29 weeks, which resulted in the death of our son, I started thinking that perhaps I should have taken the comments more seriously.

I´ve been browsing the internet for pictures of twin pregnancy tummies and think that mine might actually be growing low once again, in comparison to other tummies. What do you think?

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4029/4510158299_27ca7c1705_m.jpg https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4011/4510158305_18ae2111f1_m.jpg


----------



## lizziedripping

Oh my sweet, you are gonna be a real worrier thru this pregnancy - and who can blame you? The loss of a child changes your whole perspective, but what a shame you can't relax and enjoy your twin pregnancy :hugs:

Your bump looks perfect. It is not low at all, and even if it were, this would have had nothing to do with your baby's prematurity. I have carried these twins out front with nothing at the sides - as they got heavier the bump got lower. It looks literally like I have a giant beachball stuck to the front of me :haha:

My bump has dropped lower in the last 8wks, and has made me totally paranoid - but nothing has happened. I feel like I can't walk around at all because it might drop off - impossible, but that's how it feels. :nope:

You are super-slim, and so your bump is gonna be "all baby", and it's shape and position more obvious. Even so, it looks normal hun, stop fretting :hugs:

Sometimes bad things happen to good people, and there is no rational explanation. Just eat well, get plenty of rest and you are giving you and these babies every chance of good health. Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## I_AM_LIVID

I do worry a lot Izzie. Trying to cover all the bases this time around so that there is very little room for errors. Went to a baby shower yesterday, and my friend´s singleton tummy at nearly nine months is practically up to her boobs, which just made me worry that mine was too low again.

Normally I try not to stress to much by looking forward to the next exciting even (the next will be in about 6 weeks when I find out the sex of the babies), but I´m still worried that a lot might go wrong with my cervical stitch next week and I can´t bare the idea of loosing another two babies. The first was just too hard.

Anyway, thanks for the reassurance again. My OH has been telling me that I shouldn´t worry too much, but I know he worries too and is merely trying to make me feel better. My OB has also taken on the task of reassuring me that everything is going ok during each appointment, but my mind somehow finds little things to stress about, i.e why aren&#8217;t the babies already moving? Are they both alive? Shouldn´t I stop working and go on bedrest? Why am I throwing up most of everything I eat? Will the cold I have now effect my babies development? And so forth. That said, outside opinion is really appreciated, especially from people that are going through similar experiences.


----------



## belladonna

I think your bump looks fine :thumbup: All the way throught my pregnany my baby has been very low, I think jellybean likes using my bladder as a pillow lol! Im very short and expected to carry high as theres not much space between my boobies and tummy but I think it just depends on where baby is most comfortable.
Being pregnant is a very worrying time and we all stress about the things you have, but it must be extra hard for you:flower:
6 weeks will be here in no time! Look forward to all these appointments and don't what I did and get so stressed and worried that I couldn't stop being sick!


----------



## Laura2919

I was carrying low and I delivered Chloe and Jaycee at 29 weeks!! Its super scary and nothing no matter how prepared you think you are can take away the shock! If you are worried I would say go to hospital and get checked out! 

My nan came over from Italy and she said I was very low and it wouldnt be long til I had them at 2 weeks later they came!!! 

If your worried go.. x


----------



## wispa86

up until 13 weeks the uterus is still very much in the pelvis (i know urs is twinnies so slightly different!)

it grows upwards so you will appear to start off low, you might carry higher up later on :)

i only had a singley but my bump was very very low at first and then as it got bigger it was higher up until he engaged


----------



## I_AM_LIVID

belladonna said:


> I think your bump looks fine :thumbup: All the way throught my pregnany my baby has been very low, I think jellybean likes using my bladder as a pillow lol! Im very short and expected to carry high as theres not much space between my boobies and tummy but I think it just depends on where baby is most comfortable.
> Being pregnant is a very worrying time and we all stress about the things you have, but it must be extra hard for you:flower:
> 6 weeks will be here in no time! Look forward to all these appointments and don't what I did and get so stressed and worried that I couldn't stop being sick!

I guess every woman carries her babies differently, I´m just super worried because of what I went through last time. My tummy remained low until I went into labour. Just worried that that might have been the reason for early contractions


----------



## I_AM_LIVID

Laura2919 said:


> I was carrying low and I delivered Chloe and Jaycee at 29 weeks!! Its super scary and nothing no matter how prepared you think you are can take away the shock! If you are worried I would say go to hospital and get checked out!
> 
> My nan came over from Italy and she said I was very low and it wouldnt be long til I had them at 2 weeks later they came!!!
> 
> If your worried go.. x

My mum also told me that she was worried my tummy was too low, and it wasn´t long before I delivered Jaime at 29 weeks. This time around I´m having a cervical stitch though, just in case the there is extra pressure with the twins. Will keep fingers crossed that all goes well.


----------



## I_AM_LIVID

wispa86 said:


> up until 13 weeks the uterus is still very much in the pelvis (i know urs is twinnies so slightly different!)
> 
> it grows upwards so you will appear to start off low, you might carry higher up later on :)
> 
> i only had a singley but my bump was very very low at first and then as it got bigger it was higher up until he engaged

Hope the belly does grow upwards. The last time it remained low until 29 weeks.


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi hun. This micro managing of your bump is really concerning me. 

At the moment you are only 14wks along. Your uterus is not yet anywhere near your navel in size, so couldn't possibly be high anyway. It will be from 24wks onwards that it shifts onto your pelvis and away from your cervix. Incidentally, I don't think your singleton bump was low either.

Even then you may not carry high - just as some women carry wide. It is NOT necessarily the case that a low bump signals prematurity. If it were, I would have given birth 6wks ago. I've included a pic of my 32wk bump to show you how low it was at that point - I had to hold it up at that point just to take a shower.

This pregnancy for you is gonna be tough and full of worry hun - mine has been. All I can say is that I have spent the whole 9 months not daring to move, and fretting over every twinge. It hasn't been for nothing because it has made me take extra care and be super vigilant. However, I want you to take heart from my story, and realise that things can work out ok, even when the odds are stacked against you.

After the stitch, take it really easy for a few weeks and put your feet up as often as possible - always wise anyway in a twin pregnancy. Please, please try to relax, there is every chance this time it will all go well for you and your hubby :hugs:


----------



## Laura2919

I_AM_LIVID said:


> Laura2919 said:
> 
> 
> I was carrying low and I delivered Chloe and Jaycee at 29 weeks!! Its super scary and nothing no matter how prepared you think you are can take away the shock! If you are worried I would say go to hospital and get checked out!
> 
> My nan came over from Italy and she said I was very low and it wouldnt be long til I had them at 2 weeks later they came!!!
> 
> If your worried go.. x
> 
> My mum also told me that she was worried my tummy was too low, and it wasn´t long before I delivered Jaime at 29 weeks. This time around I´m having a cervical stitch though, just in case the there is extra pressure with the twins. Will keep fingers crossed that all goes well.Click to expand...

Thats good. I was ok up until that dreaded day! 
I think she jinxed me lol x


----------

